# Pirate models



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about the new pirate models they are selling on GW site? they just seemed to pop up out of nowhere and I cant seem to find how they are fitting in. Thought they were a new army but dark elves are next and thought they could be models for the old vampire coast pirates list but they dont all seem undead. or am i just being silly and they are collector models. I just cant seem to work them out and yes if I have missed something i have only just crawled out from under my rock lol.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Is it the Pirate of Sartosa or there is the pirate slayers from dogs of war


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The Pirates of Sartosa models.

There is a bit of rumour and a bit of supposition, which I've knotted together into the following (possibly not very accurate, but plausible) tale:

Once upon a time, there was a pirate called Captain Jack Sparrow. He sailed in some very successful films. And some other pirates, operating out of Nottingham and calling themselves 'the Games Workshop (ship?)' thought to themselves, 'oh arr, I'll have meself some of that piratty action.' So they made a list of all the undead mutated and generally gribbly pirate-stuff they could think of, bundled some deals on parts together, designed a few models and thought, 'right, let's do pirates!'

But then the PoC franchise ended, people got bored with pirates, GW got distracted by Vampire Counts and Chaos Daemons, and the pirates got forgotten about, until about 2 years later, someone said, 'you know the pirates we couldn't fit into the Vampires book? Shall we just bung them out anyway, people can use them with the Vampire Coast list if they like. They are cool models after all.'

So they did.

That's more or less how I think it happened anyway.

:seafaring cyclops:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They are cool modles thow, They would make a cool looking vamp army


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

thanks for everyones help. really clears thing up.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats ok, any other questions, which I mite know the answer to


----------

